# Show Carts



## casilda (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ..I am looking at buying a show cart and wondered if you could answer me these questions please ?!!






Do most people get carts with open wheels or closed wheels and can you explain why ?

Also I have been reading about different carts and I see alot of people are using the graber cart as it is lighter than the jerald ?? Which one do you use and prefer ?





Thanks


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 9, 2011)

Do most people get carts with open wheels or closed wheels and can you explain why ?

If you plan to drive in roadster class the closed wheels are mandatory. Even if you don't plan to drive roadster at this time I would go with closed wheels for future 



 because you just never know!

Also I have been reading about different carts and I see alot of people are using the graber cart as it is lighter than the jerald ?? Which one do you use and prefer ?





I am not so sure that most people buy Graber carts because they are lighter in weight so much as they are lighter on your wallet! 



 The Graber carts are well built and well balanced and a very decent little cart for the money. They will get you out in the show ring quite nicely if you are on a budget.

 

If you can afford a Jerald cart, they are the cadillac of show carts. Yes they are heavier in both weight and on the wallet but they sure are a nice ride. They are so well balanced that all but the smallest of horses can easily handle them. The only time the horse feels the weight of the cart is when first moving and in braking but for the breed show ring when you are on the flat and only out there for a short time your horse will be fine with it in most cases.

 

I have driven both and much prefer the Jerald for the ride but I love my Graber too!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 9, 2011)

Ditto to what Milo says. I own both and the one thing that may make a difference is that Jerald is wider and lower to the ground than Graber. The only time this will make any difference is if you do obstacle. The narrower (only inches) wheel base and higher off the ground basket will allow you a bit more "wiggle" room in going over and around things. Also my Graber is a bit tighter in the shafts. It still fits my chubby 34" horse but he definitely looks "better" in the Jerald. In the Graber he looks like a large(er) woman in a tight skirt (not so flattering).


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 9, 2011)

I am sure a lot is personal preference. I have both a Graber and a Jerald and I prefer the Graber, perhaps because both our minis and I are on the smaller side. Yes, the Graber was also less expensive but I also appreciate the slightly lighter weight and I do obstacle driving so like the slightly narrower cart. I ordered my Graber as an open wheel cart (I prefer the look) but also got metal pieces that can convert it to "closed wheel" for use in roadster classes.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

Where do you look for the Graber carts? When I google it, I don't get a direct link to them so I assume you have to order through someone?


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 9, 2011)

If you ever consider showing ADS pleasure shows or Combined Driving Events, I would get open wheels so you can get the wooden wheels someday.

Grabers can be ordered through Kateland Farm Miniature Horses.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 9, 2011)

Or you can call Graber directly. Prime Design Tack here in WA also sells Graber show carts, Knottymare. They may be at the clinic next week.

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 9, 2011)

Graber's phone # 812-636-7725 They don't have a website.

I have both the wooden wheels and wire wheels for my cart. I use the wooden wheels for pleasure shows, cones and dressage in CDE. I use the wire wheels for breed show and you can get bars to close them in for roadster. I had mine made by the fella down the road who welds but someone is making and selling them now too.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 10, 2011)

MiLo Minis said:


> Do most people get carts with open wheels or closed wheels and can you explain why ?
> 
> If you plan to drive in roadster class the closed wheels are mandatory. Even if you don't plan to drive roadster at this time I would go with closed wheels for future
> 
> ...


Closed wheels are only mandatory in AMHR. AMHA they are not.

Which REALLY freaked me out the first AMHA Roadster class I saw!!! I was like, "as they all crazy??"


----------



## casilda (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies ..Open wheels it is then !!


----------

